# Battery recommendations please



## Viper_SA (26/1/22)

Hi all, 

As the title states I'm looking to get a few extra batteries. Finally in a position where I don't need barware or juice for a while, so I'm looking at getting some extra batteries. Currently just 18650's. I'm using Samsung 30Q's in my mtl setups and Samsung 25R's for all my other mods and mechs. Struggling to find stock of them and interested to know if there are any other brands out there worth looking at that will also be safe for mech use. So 20A plus on ratings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (26/1/22)

Some options for you 
I haven't tried the Vapcell's as yet, however Mooch rates them well  
and;


https://www.batteryexperts.co.za/shop/samsung-inr18650-25r/
https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/molicel-p26a-18650-2600mah-battery/
https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/ebat-18p30-18650-3000mah-25a/
https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/golisi-g25-18650-2-pack/
https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/vapcell-18650-2600mah-battery/
https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/vapcell-k29-18650-2900mah-battery/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (26/1/22)

I'm very happy with my Molicel's for both mech and regulated use

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Viper_SA (26/1/22)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I'm very happy with my Molicel's for both mech and regulated use



If only they were cheaper... All my 21700's are Molicells from the group buy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stranger (26/1/22)

I can recommend the Golisi range, I have some older 18650's and 20700's and I grabbed some of the newer G25's and they work and recharge well.

Check Boss vapes, his batteries are usually less than the other guys.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Viper_SA (26/1/22)

Stranger said:


> I can recommend the Golisi range, I have some older 18650's and 20700's and I grabbed some of the newer G25's and they work and recharge well.
> 
> Check Boss vapes, his batteries are usually less than the other guys.



What resistance are you running them with on the mechs? I have one set of G25's I got as an impulse buy for a backup set at work for the regulated mods. So far I'm happy with them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (26/1/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Some options for you
> I haven't tried the Vapcell's as yet, however Mooch rates them well
> and;
> 
> ...




I saw the ones at All Day Vapes. Just want to be sure they will be available for a while. I can't buy all at once and would hate to have half of what I want and not find them again.

@YeOldeOke?

I've been using the 25R's for many years. Started with them when they still had the blue wraps and they've always treated me well. Need to know if Vapecell and/or Golisi will be around that long.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (26/1/22)

Viper_SA said:


> I saw the ones at All Day Vapes. Just want to be sure they will be available for a while. I can't buy all at once and would hate to have half of what I want and not find them again.
> 
> @YeOldeOke?
> 
> I've been using the 25R's for many years. Started with them when they still had the blue wraps and they've always treated me well. Need to know if Vapecell and/or Golisi will be around that long.


Vapcell and Golisi have been around for quite some time bud. Reliable brands, both of them

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (26/1/22)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Vapcell and Golisi have been around for quite some time bud. Reliable brands, both of them



Well, Mooch seems to rate them fairly well. Will watch a few more reviews while I check out the budget. Thanks. @YeOldeOke was also kind enough to answer some questions via PM, wi I think I have a good idea of what I need to get.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stew (26/1/22)

Sir Vape's prices currently are pretty damn good. I currently have the pink Samsung's and Molicell's and don't see much difference between them in a dual battery configuration.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Stranger (27/1/22)

Viper_SA said:


> What resistance are you running them with on the mechs? I have one set of G25's I got as an impulse buy for a backup set at work for the regulated mods. So far I'm happy with them.



On a single mech with the G25 I usually stick to around 0.35. They work very well in the dual pot mods like the NC and MVV II and there I can get down to 0.2 easily.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (27/1/22)

Have to say though, I have a number of VTC5 and 25 R and have complete faith in them

https://bossvape.co.za/products/sony-vtc5-18650-2600mah-30a-battery?variant=29414804226145
https://bossvape.co.za/collections/chargers/products/samsung-25r-inr18650-25r-2500mah-20a

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (27/1/22)

Okay, so I have some time to think about this over the weekend. Vapecell or Molicel? With the quantity I want it's only slightly more expensive to take Molicel. Kinda stuck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (27/1/22)

Viper_SA said:


> Okay, so I have some time to think about this over the weekend. Vapecell or Molicel? With the quantity I want it's only slightly more expensive to take Molicel. Kinda stuck.



I guess the right question would be; Who is currently using Vapecel cells, and how do you compare them to Sony, Samsung and or Molicells

I've have LG, Sony, Samsung and Molicell cells, (no Vapecell yet), but as 90+% of my vaping is MTL under 10Watts, a set of AA Penlights would probably suffice,  so my opinion is mute.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/1/22)

I am a Molicel fan and got a few 21700 Vapecells recently and have been using them since I got them. They seem fine. Only been using them for a few days so I don't know how they are going to perform in the long run but they appear to be just as good as the Molicel.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (27/1/22)

Using 21700 molicel. Very happy with it and price not too bad

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (26/2/22)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/howell-batteries-cells.75414/page-2#post-959044




Viper_SA said:


> Hi all,
> 
> As the title states I'm looking to get a few extra batteries. Finally in a position where I don't need barware or juice for a while, so I'm looking at getting some extra batteries. Currently just 18650's. I'm using Samsung 30Q's in my mtl setups and Samsung 25R's for all my other mods and mechs. Struggling to find stock of them and interested to know if there are any other brands out there worth looking at that will also be safe for mech use. So 20A plus on ratings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

